# Are You A Blood Donor?



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Do you donate blood?

I have regularly up until a few months ago.

I have B Negative so it is next to rare and on occasion there is a demand for it so I will go down and donate when they call me now.

-Sailor


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a donor and have been for many years. I had to stop for {I think} five yeats for both cancers but I am back on schedule now. I am AB positive.

patrisha


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I used to donate while I was in high school. Haven't really donated since. It mainly had to do with the fact I started to get tattoos after getting of high school and can't donate for certain period of time after getting a tat.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes I am a donor, my blood is A-, and so is my hubbys.  Very rare I'm told.  I also donate my hair once every two years to locksoflove.com.  They make wigs for those who lost their hair due to cancer.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I donated blood once when I was in high school, but I haven't done it since. Somewhere along the way I have developed a huge fear of needles.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't.  I feel kind of bad that I don't, but I'm not going to change.  I'm O+, the most common type, so I hope there is enough out there without my donation.  

I have such anxiety about anything medical.  I fainted when my daughter had her wisdom teeth out.  I also blacked out when I visited someone in intensive care once.  The last time I had any blood drawn (just a little bit) was to be tested to see if I could be a kidney donor for my brother-in-law; it was really really hard to do.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

My DH donates each time they have a blood drive in our town.  But I'm unable to donate because of my iron level is always too low. :-(

My daughter was in the hospital two weeks ago and rec'd 8 units of blood.  Thank God for donors, if the blood had not been available we would not have had a good outcome.  But she is doing well and even went back to work today.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

kim said:


> I don't. I feel kind of bad that I don't, but I'm not going to change. I'm O+, the most common type, so I hope there is enough out there without my donation. I have such anxiety about anything medical.


I am the same way and I hate doctors and procedures. When I go I let them know and they will rub my arms and legs and calm me down and relax me, I will even get my head petted...they are so nice where I go. I also get little pens, finger squeezer thing, and other little items they have too. And afterward they have a snack bar with lots of juices and I get to eat snacks and drink while I read the paper to recover from the 'ordeal'. I let them spoil me while I am there. 

-Sailor


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I always get turned down.  

When my daughter was having surgery, her doctor asked me to donate my blood because of her susceptibility to infection.  I had to beg the lab to take my blood, and my pressure is so low that it took over half an hour to fill the bag.  It's a good thing she didn't need another transfusion, because it took me quite a while to get over donating just one pint.

I'm A+.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

farmwife"723" said:


> My DH donates each time they have a blood drive in our town. But I'm unable to donate because of my iron level is always too low. :-(
> 
> My daughter was in the hospital two weeks ago and rec'd 8 units of blood. Thank God for donors, if the blood had not been available we would not have had a good outcome. But she is doing well and even went back to work today.


Thank goodness your daughter is okay!

I started donating blood after I almost hemorrhaged out, I had prayed that if I survived this than I would give blood back to others who weren't so fortunate. I was down to 4 on what ever scale it is that they use for how much blood is in you...I was pretty bad off. So donating blood for others to live is high on my list of things to do, it really saves lives. I am fortunate my blood is clean so others can be safe with it.

I just got a call today that my blood type is needed, so I thought I would post this topic so help others see the importance of giving blood.

-Sailor


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

patrisha #150 said:


> I am a donor and have been for many years. I had to stop for {I think} five yeats for both cancers but I am back on schedule now. I am AB positive.
> patrisha


I am so glad you are over your cancer, congratulations on your fight to survive!

-Sailor


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sailor said:


> Do you donate blood?
> 
> I have regularly up until a few months ago.
> 
> ...


Both my dad and grandfather have B neg. My grandfather who is 92 has donated upteen gallons over the years. They also have put him down for an on-call basis due to it's rarity. Now my mom is also fairly rare with AB pos.

Me, I ended up with boring old A pos. and yes I donate every time I can.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I was a donor until I ended up with ice packs on both arms after a particularly inept donation session. I need to start again, maybe at a different location.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) (#1071) said:


> Yes I am a donor, my blood is A-, and so is my hubbys. Very rare I'm told. I also donate my hair once every two years to locksoflove.com. They make wigs for those who lost their hair due to cancer.


 Your blood type is the rarest, not many have your type...B- which I am is the next rarest. For us to give all the time could be unnecessary since it isn't in that high of demand. That is why I am on-call now for when it is actually needed.

How cool of you to give your hair, I have never seen a place that does this around me...but I don't think I can cut my hair since it never grows longer than just past my bra strap...I like my hair long. Vanity I guess.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

sailor said:


> Your blood type is the rarest, not many have your type...B- which I am is the next rarest. For us to give all the time could be unnecessary since it isn't in that high of demand. That is why I am on-call now for when it is actually needed.
> 
> How cool of you to give your hair, I have never seen a place that does this around me...but I don't think I can cut my hair since it never grows longer than just past my bra strap...I like my hair long. Vanity I guess.


My hair is very thick and grows very fast. I cut it above my shoulders when I donate and It grows down to my lower back in two years. I've donated 3 times, I will again in January. Locks of Love is a great program.  I thought it was strange that I married a man with the same rare blood type. Lol...very odd.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I always get turned down.
> 
> When my daughter was having surgery, her doctor asked me to donate my blood because of her susceptibility to infection. I had to beg the lab to take my blood, and my pressure is so low that it took over half an hour to fill the bag. It's a good thing she didn't need another transfusion, because it took me quite a while to get over donating just one pint.
> I'm A+.


You do have to beg them to be able to use your own blood, that is crazy! I never thought of having low blood pressure with how fast the blood comes out, but come to think of it, that would make sense. I just lay there and get pampered so it doesn't matter to me if it's long or not, but I have normal pressure so I am lucky. Glad your daughter is okay now.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My first time donating it took my 1/2 hour to fill the bag....they told me to drink lots of water.  So ever since then I have and its been a lot better


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Forster said:


> Both my dad and grandfather have B neg. My grandfather who is 92 has donated upteen gallons over the years. They also have put him down for an on-call basis due to it's rarity. Now my mom is also fairly rare with AB pos.
> 
> Me, I ended up with boring old A pos. and yes I donate every time I can.


Wow, your granfather is so blessed to live so long, I wish him many more years ahead. I switched to on-call like your grandfather did because it is rare, also since they told me it just gets thrown away if it can't be used, I want to know mine is going to so some good when I give it up.

Stange thing is that I am the only one in my family that has B Negative blood.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My DH has AB- blood and they beg him to donate. He does regularly, but they won't take mine. I always have low iron and low blood pressure. I get frustrated that they won't. My dad had several surgeries and we had the same blood type and they wouldn't take it. We have blood drives at work and I always try.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

sailor said:


> Wow, your granfather is so blessed to live so long, I wish him many more years ahead. I switched to on-call like your grandfather did because it is rare, also since they told me it just gets thrown away if it can't be used, I want to know mine is going to so some good when I give it up.
> 
> Stange thing is that I am the only one in my family that has B Negative blood.


He is blessed. He made the newspaper last week for bowling a career high 256. 

I'm pretty sure all of them in my dad's family are B neg (my dad and his 7 brothers and sisters). My grandmother was O neg and apparently the O gene is repressive and well with gramps being B neg, all the kids were too.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Sailor, my Dad had a form of adult leukemia.  He would never admit to it.  Once I got him off the plane and to the hospital and his level was 4 -- like yours.  That was so frightening and yet so wonderful that blood donations were available for him.  I unable to donate blood.    However, I organize a twice yearly blood drive at our building, and also helped people in my home town organize a blood drive.  

Sailor and Patrisha, I am glad you are oK.  NeverSleepsAWink -- that is cool that you donate not only blood, but your hair.  The people on this board are amazing.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I would, but they won't take mine. Apparently, I have cooties...


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, every chance I can.

My 4 year old daughter recently had a transfusion, so 'thank you' from her too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm B+ and DH is A+ (His little joke is that he got a better grade than me on the blood test).  Our son is AB.  

But none of us can donate because we lived in England for 3 years back in the mid 90's.

Ann


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Sailor,
I am O Positive - universal donor, kinda.
And I try to arrange to give blood every 53 days. Do it when there is a bloodmobile.
Trouble is the redcross makes it real hard to go do it.  In recent years it has taken half a day to do.
By the time I drive to some remote location, then wait for a table and tech, then drive back I have wasted a lot of  hours.
And I know that I can do the whole thing in less than 30 minutes if the bloodmobile is on the curb.
I am real happy to give, just need it to be easier to do.  
I try to give a lot because I know that many people who want to cannot because of medicines they take or exposures.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

O-negative here, universal donor but feeling slightly guilty for not doing so more often.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No, My husband used to all the time, but now we're both unable to. Something about a vaccine he got before his last deployment and us living in Scotland in the 90's. Up until then, I never weighed enough to donate blood.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have been a donor in the past, but not since I moved away from Houston. As a matter of fact, Gulf Coast Blood Bank called me last week to find out where I have been!! 

I have A+. I also have low blood pressure and it take me a while to recover from donating, but the people always make me comfortable and I get extra juice and cookies!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't donate because I had Non-Hodgkin's lymphoma as a child.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

For anyone who has had a problem with "getting stuck" with the needle:
A good med tech should be able to do it without "digging around" - if they do, ask for someone else to do it.  After all you are GIVING the blood.
And remember to hydrate before going in.  Drink some water and have your morning juice and coffee.
That will make finding a "good" vein easier, I am told.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I have donated numerous times in the past, although in the last few years, I haven't been able to.  I'm AB+.  My husband doesn't do well in donating blood... he tried once and had bad effects.

Just curious, why does living in Scotland and England in the 90's make you unable to donate?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I have donated numerous times in the past, although in the last few years, I haven't been able to. I'm AB+. My husband doesn't do well in donating blood... he tried once and had bad effects.
> 
> Just curious, why does living in Scotland and England in the 90's make you unable to donate?


Luv,
Was it because of "exposure" to mad cow?
I lived in London for three years in the mid-seventies and left just before the cutoff that prohibits donating blood.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Luv,
> Was it because of "exposure" to mad cow?
> I lived in London for three years in the mid-seventies and left just before the cutoff that prohibits donating blood.


Yes. It is because of Mad Cow. I also lived in Turkey for 6 months.

Here's a link if you're interested in learning more from the Red Cross.

http://www.redcross.org/en/eligibility#vcjd2


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I've donated 75 pints so far.  I started when I was in high school.  I donate platelets as well.  Haven't had a bad experience yet.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. It is because of Mad Cow. I also lived in Turkey for 6 months.
> 
> Here's a link if you're interested in learning more from the Red Cross.
> 
> http://www.redcross.org/en/eligibility#vcjd2


Interesting. According to that link I shouldn't be able to donate, because I lived in Germany for more than 5 years after 1980, and also visited family in England for more than three months total between 1980 and 1996. Oddly, when I last donated, in 2001, all they asked was whether I had LIVED in England. I said no, just visited a few times. And they let me donate.

Thank you for posting that link. Now I can stop feeling guilty for not donating more often.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I used to, but can't anymore because my hemocrit level is just below the minimum they'll take, no matter what I do.

It's frustrating, I'd like to able to donate again.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. It is because of Mad Cow. I also lived in Turkey for 6 months.
> 
> Here's a link if you're interested in learning more from the Red Cross.
> 
> http://www.redcross.org/en/eligibility#vcjd2


Thanks for the link. I checked it out and all my questions were answered. I have to say that I was surprised at what was allowed in some cases. Very interesting...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I used to but they won't let me any longer, I actually fainted several times when I did donate.  Also with the flu shot, I faint.  I am not afraid of needles or procedures.  I also do not  donate now because my colon and part of my small intestine are gone and the doctor said it was not a good idea.  Also in Mexico if you are over 60 they don't want donors.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I used to donate and was in the five gallon club, but the US Government does not let Gay men donate blood to be used in transfusions anymore, regardless of their health status. So, even though I've run blood drives, I alas am proscribed.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> I used to donate and was in the five gallon club, but the US Government does not let Gay men donate blood to be used in transfusions anymore, regardless of their health status. So, even though I've run blood drives, I alas am proscribed.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Really?? In that link that was posted it says "you should not", but it doesn't actually say you're ineligible the way it does for the living-in-Britain category. If the link is Red Cross guidelines, how does the US Government get involved?

Seems discriminatory (and insulting) to say you can't if you're healthy and don't fall into any of the specifically listed ineligible groups.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Red Cross follow government guidelines. When I was the president of the Gay & lesbian Information network, we had a meeting with representatives of the Red Cross who stated that gay people could give blood if they marked their donation "for testing only." The issue was the stigma that some people get when they refuse to give blood and are "in the closet." Employer pressure sometimes forces a gay person to give blood without declaring and that levels the stigma. The Red Cross stipulates that when blood is given at a drive on premises that the interview must be away from prying ears, music should be playing, so if a person states that they are gay and that their blood is to be used for testing only, it is confidential. Problem was, when people at the meeting did give blood (Miller Blood) using the red Cross' guidelines, Miller complained that giving blood for testing purposes cost them money. It was a weird situation. Plus of the group, the more dissident went were rejected, and then wore the little blood tags stating "I was reject from giving blood. My blood is PINK." 

It is discriminatory, but dah - the regulations were due for revising, but there are priorities.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Tippy said:


> I unable to donate blood. However, I organize a twice yearly blood drive at our building, and also helped people in my home town organize a blood drive.


Is that like "Those who can't, teach?" 

I donate whenever my church or the kids school has a blood drive. (May 5th at school)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> gay people could give blood if they marked their donation "for testing only."


<sigh> Politics.
Of course health is the priority here, but this is throwing out the baby with the bathwater.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have been donating since I was 18.  I would say for the last 10+ years I've been donating every 8 weeks.  I donate a unit of Platelets and a unit of Red Blood Cells.  I have O- which is the universal donor.  I am also CMV neg (a small percentage of the adult population)  This allows me to donate to neonates (new born  babies).  I feel good about it.
jp


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To confirm the answers given to a question asked. . .yes, it's the mad cow thing that prevents us from donating blood.  We lived near London from 93 to 96 while my husband was Active Duty Navy.  I periodically ask at blood drives if we're cleared to give again but the nurses invariably look at me sadly and say 'no'.  They hate turning away a willing donor. . . .

Ann


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> When I go I let them know and they will rub my arms and legs and calm me down and relax me, I will even get my head petted...they are so nice where I go.
> 
> -Sailor


Ahh...just going for the massage!!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am A+ and I try to donate every 53 days when the bloodmobile comes by the office. 

I want to thank everyone who does donate blood, platelets, time to this effort. My mother needed lots of platelets while she was fighting breast cancer back in 1988. My dad was active duty at the time and several of his co workers, my mom's former co workers and friends of mine from college all showed up at various sites to donate in her name.  

I also hemorrhaged got down to very little blood in the body when I had my daughter 27 years ago and needed lots of blood. I decided then to give back the gift of life when I was strong enough. I have only been turned down a few times due to low iron. If I know the bloodmobile is coming within the month I beef up my spinach intake.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

edwpat said:


> The Red Cross follow government guidelines. When I was the president of the Gay & lesbian Information network, we had a meeting with representatives of the Red Cross who stated that gay people could give blood if they marked their donation "for testing only." The issue was the stigma that some people get when they refuse to give blood and are "in the closet." Employer pressure sometimes forces a gay person to give blood without declaring and that levels the stigma. The Red Cross stipulates that when blood is given at a drive on premises that the interview must be away from prying ears, music should be playing, so if a person states that they are gay and that their blood is to be used for testing only, it is confidential. Problem was, when people at the meeting did give blood (Miller Blood) using the red Cross' guidelines, Miller complained that giving blood for testing purposes cost them money. It was a weird situation. Plus of the group, the more dissident went were rejected, and then wore the little blood tags stating "I was reject from giving blood. My blood is PINK."
> 
> It is discriminatory, but dah - the regulations were due for revising, but there are priorities.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


The policy is really outdated. The highest rate of new HIV diagnosis is heterosexual females, and has been for more than 5 years. The policy doesn't really address the dangers, testing does. The policy just creates a false sense of public safety. Before I started teaching 2nd grade, I was an R.N. and I taught HIV education classes. The red cross does a very good job in testing, but their PR is all polish. IMO.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Red said:


> The policy is really outdated. The highest rate of new HIV diagnosis is heterosexual females, and has been for more than 5 years. The policy doesn't really address the dangers, testing does. The policy just creates a false sense of public safety. Before I started teaching 2nd grade, I was an R.N. and I taught HIV education classes. The red cross does a very good job in testing, but their PR is all polish. IMO.


They do test all blood supplies for HIV anyway, don't they? So why bother having the absolutely-no-gay-donors policy?


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I have B+ and I tried to donate but I have small veins.  Three technicians had a go at me with their "huge" needle and none were successful.  I went home with a bandage on the inside of both elbows and then the next day had large bruises.  I do not feel as guilty as I used to about not donating although I would like to be able.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Jamjar said:


> I have B+ and I tried to donate but I have small veins. Three technicians had a go at me with their "huge" needle and none were successful. I went home with a bandage on the inside of both elbows and then the next day had large bruises. I do not feel as guilty as I used to about not donating although I would like to be able.


I have veins that roll, so I always have to tell the tech to use a butterfly needle.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm B+ and DH is A+ (His little joke is that he got a better grade than me on the blood test). Our son is AB.
> 
> But none of us can donate because we lived in England for 3 years back in the mid 90's.
> 
> Ann


Ann,
I am B+ and my DH is A+. Our daughter is AB+.
Anna

End of coincidental parallels. So far I have only spent 29 days in the UK and 88 days in Sweden (mostly in winter) so I have not been stopped by that. (All business trips - but at least I had a few weekend days for sightseeing.) I have been donating blood to the Red Cross since I was a freshman in college. However I did need to stop donating blood for periods of time due to being pregnant, having high blood pressure, and taking antimalarial medication. With my most recent blood donation, I reached 11 gallons. I used to donate platelets until I developed an allergic reaction to something that is added to the returned blood. Since there have been some problems, probably due to the scar tissue, that results in the blood not flowing fast enough, I have been asking them to use the veins on the side of the elbow instead of the ones in the crook of the elbow. I usually drink extra water for the two days before donating blood so that the donation goes faster as well as being less likely to have problems.

EDIT: spell check and trip clarification.


----------



## Lady Layla (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep, yep, yep!  Donated yesterday!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm B+ and DH is A+ (His little joke is that he got a better grade than me on the blood test). Our son is AB.
> 
> But none of us can donate because we lived in England for 3 years back in the mid 90's.
> 
> Ann


Same with my family - we used to donate but then they wouldn't let us anymore. Of course we'd already donated several times between coming back from Europe and when they decided we couldn't anymore. I usually stop & ask if I happen by a blood drive at the mall, but the answer is still no for now. The local blood center used to call us, I guess they've marked our file now since we told them "We'd love to, but you don't want our blood..."

I'm another one who needed several units of blood at one point, and felt like I "owed" some back. I'd be happy to still donate if they'd let me.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Its great to see so many of us donate, or at least try to


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Same with my family - we used to donate but then they wouldn't let us anymore. Of course we'd already donated several times between coming back from Europe and when they decided we couldn't anymore. I usually stop & ask if I happen by a blood drive at the mall, but the answer is still no for now. The local blood center used to call us, I guess they've marked our file now since we told them "We'd love to, but you don't want our blood..."
> 
> I'm another one who needed several units of blood at one point, and felt like I "owed" some back. I'd be happy to still donate if they'd let me.


It is a good idea to check periodically as the guidelines do change. Back in 2004 and earlier, the time allowed in Europe was much shorter than it is now.

In 2001 I received a Red Cross Donor Travel Card (tri-fold paper that folded to size of credit card) for listing dates and destinations for each country visited outside the US since 1980. At that time the limit for UK was 3 months and 6 months for all of Europe including the UK. I had written that on the top of the card along with a running total of days spent in UK and in Sweden. I work for a company based in Sweden and was spending an average of 2 weeks each winter working there. By the end of 2004 I was certain that two more business trips to Sweden would put an end to the Red Cross allowing me to donate. Also, since I had a trip to the office in Sri Lanka in early 2004, I was ineligible for a year since I had been in a country that has areas where malaria is a problem.  However, now that I transferred to a different department and the Red Cross has increased the general Europe time to 5 years (3 months UK, 6 months specific military bases), it will be a while before travel restrictions prevent me from donating. 

Edit: Red Cross guidelines can be found at http://www.redcross.org/portal/site/en/menuitem.d8aaecf214c576bf971e4cfe43181aa0/?vgnextoid=e081912c9973b110VgnVCM10000089f0870aRCRD&vgnextfmt=default#vcjd2. If that link does not work, use http://www.redcross.org/ and follow menu to "Giving and Getting Involved"/"Give Blood" and follow the link in the text to donor eligibility guidelines.

Anna


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Used to donate, (4 gallons) but now can't due to medication. Can't say I ever enjoyed the process, but miss the feeling of helping someone.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Annalog said:


> It is a good idea to check periodically as the guidelines do change. Back in 2004 and earlier, the time allowed in Europe was much shorter than it is now.
> 
> In 2001 I received a Red Cross Donor Travel Card (tri-fold paper that folded to size of credit card) for listing dates and destinations for each country visited outside the US since 1980. At that time the limit for UK was 3 months and 6 months for all of Europe including the UK. I had written that on the top of the card along with a running total of days spent in UK and in Sweden. I work for a company based in Sweden and was spending an average of 2 weeks each winter working there. By the end of 2004 I was certain that two more business trips to Sweden would put an end to the Red Cross allowing me to donate. Also, since I had a trip to the office in Sri Lanka in early 2004, I was ineligible for a year since I had been in a country that has areas where malaria is a problem.  However, now that I transferred to a different department and the Red Cross has increased the general Europe time to 5 years (3 months UK, 6 months specific military bases), it will be a while before travel restrictions prevent me from donating.
> 
> ...


Just checked, and yep - we're still not allowed.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yep...this past March. I was pretty excited since I'm on the rare side (B+)  but I couldn't donate when they came to DD's school last year...I had re-pierced my belly button and they told me that I had to be a year out from the piercing *


----------

